# hanging scales allowed by IGFA



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

^^This https://www.lemproducts.com/product/330lb-hanging-scale/food-scales-and-thermometers
Just shy of your 400lb weight, send to IGFA as per their website and they’ll certify it or get this one comes certified but pricey https://iws-scalemaster.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/scalemaster-minipro-1000


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I got the IN 60 with the max reading marker many years ago.
I had it certified by the IGFA twice as the certification expired after one year.
Your requirement of 400 Lbs is a different story.
There has to be a fishing or yacht club with a certified scale where you are going. 

https://www.chatillon-scales.com/-/media/ametekchatillonscales/product documentation/handheld scales/datasheet-in-series-fish-and-game-linear-handheld-scales.pdf


----------

